# 1940 mercury pacemaker model  #15 is done!



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

well im done! finally after 3yrs of storage. i finally got this thing done...  i went with  the original maroon and white paint with horn/light tank.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 22, 2012)

Even though not technically correct, I've always thought that stem was perfect for that bike. Very very nice looking bike!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, great job on one of the best bike designs ever!!!!!!!!!!  Looks like it should be on the showroom floor, only better!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice looking bike job well done~~!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks, but it is correct... i have a copy of a 1940 catalog with it pictured on the models shown. i will post a scan of the catalog.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 22, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> thanks, but it is correct... i have a copy of a 1940 catalog with it pictured on the models shown. i will post a scan of the catalog.





Interesting, I'd like to see the scan. I've only seen it on Hawthorns. It is a perfect match to the overall design of that bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

will do!  i wanted to do it with this post so i will post it later for every one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2012)

I also believe that stem is not correct, but compliments it.
It is my understanding it is an HP Snyder stem.
You nailed the burgundy, nice work.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

guess i will do it this eve.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

hope this works... the 15 doesnt have it its the deluxe that looks like they have them. that thing rocks up close i say its nice. either way with the stem i love it.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful job Mark! Can't wait to drool on it. I hope you bring it to the next ride (if it ain't raining).


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks dave.  i will if its not raining. I've got to test ride it. it begs to be ridden at least once and test that front hub out.


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 22, 2012)

*Beauty*



redline1968 said:


> hope this works... the 15 doesnt have it its the deluxe that looks like they have them. that thing rocks up close i say its nice. either way with the stem i love it.




yeah, Im new..so the 'stem' is that the gooseneck cover? Did you rattle can it? what brand/color did you use, I need.
Dave
41 pacemaker in progress


----------



## Johann (Oct 22, 2012)

*Wow!*

IIII.......Like it!

Beautiful Execution!

Lovely bike, thanks for sharing,

Johann


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

slope pilot said:


> yeah, Im new..so the 'stem' is that the gooseneck cover? Did you rattle can it? what brand/color did you use, I need.
> Dave
> 41 pacemaker in progress



  thanks it really is stunning.  the pins are not exact as the originals in placement. i went for the edge of the fenders instead of 1/4 above it.  partly because they are a pain to do but they still looks great.  yes, the stem is the gooseneck. AH... AH!!!!!! no no rattle can!!!!!  i had the color custom matched. i painted it with a hvlp system. the paint is a single stage  maroon enamel paint just like the original used. the primer is a epoxy dp90.  you'll have to take the frame or any original colored part and have the color matched for your bike. there are no numbers on the can.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 22, 2012)

Killer bike, what a great machine. Lots of effort goes into it, and then

the critics chime in. It's a tough world out there, especially when you 

know where the warts are and the things the purists might sniff at. You

can and should be proud of this accomplishment.....!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you very much!  it is just a fact of life and itch that needs scratching once in a while.  I'm my worst cridic.  here is a clearer pic.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark... Wow! Very nice work! I cannot wait to see it when the weather is nice. derek


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you. yes when its nice outside..... its ride time on this one. at least once then its gone into the storage room. ha ha


----------



## RJWess (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done, looks outstanding.  I like the color choice on the tires and pedal blocks.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you very much.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice!! I love the edging trim on the fenders and the brick colored tires especially.  Well done!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks i thought about it first before doing it so i tried it as a test.  it looked interesting and so i did it all.  it is my first deveation from a completely original paint scheme. im sort of anal at restorations for correctness(or close to it) and it was hard to do for me.


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 24, 2012)

*Not another one....*

That I have to add to my collection.... simply stunning.....

Nice job!

Wayne


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanna be a critic!!  Not of you, but of Coker tire.  Those are B.F.Goodrich marked Silvertowns from Coker, correct?  I had a pair.  They are marked 26 X 2.125...balloon tire size.  Except they are actually middleweight size, or just a shade bigger.  It's a shame you can't get big fat red tires with GoodYear tread made in the USA.    
Your restoration work is great.  A rare bike well preserved for another 50 yrs.  Gary


----------



## Utahrobert (Oct 25, 2012)

*That Mercury*

I just saw a picture of a Mercury for the first time last night while signing up for the CABE, and now I see another one.  Wow that is a beautiful bike. Congratulations. Are these impossible to find?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2012)

thank you all..  the tires are bf goodrich but im not sure of the origins since they came off my 38 shelby. i always thought they were originals but i dont know. i thought cooker tire mark their products? seems that the pacemaker are a rare bike but not too rare since i have seen a few posted here and around. its the light tank/horn models and aluminum fender models are rarer from what i understand. still dont know how many are left. i can say this much, if the kid crashes the bike; that nose peice will shatter is a second. it was not built to last long in a kids hands.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2012)

....Very Snazzy!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks.  now i have to look for a new project to do  :o


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! Great job! I guess great minds think alike. I just bought a Pacemaker at Trexlertown, I put on the Rollfast handlebar stem too. I'm not sure if you can see it in the pictures on this post. I was looking around for a set of U-bars and it just so happened that the one's I picked had that goose neck. I was about to take it off, and I thought, this goes with the bikes design perfectly... I think the Pacemaker is nicest balloon tire bike design. Enjoy!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33700-Merc-I-bought-at-Trexlertown


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2012)

thank you very much. they are a interesting bike very slim line in size and pronounced in design.  i like the stem weather it is original or not. i sets it off just right.  it came with the bike when i purchased it from the original owner.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Great job....Looks good.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 29, 2012)

thank you very much but im not worthy. you have a collection to die for.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 29, 2012)

You are to kind... You did a great job on your bike with a nice color combo and it looks well done. Good luck in future projects with your good eye on colors.


----------

